# Overclock Core2Duo E4500 2.20 GHz



## pushkin69

I have an Intel Core2 Duo E4500 2.20Ghz CPU with a pretty good cooler and would like your help to safely and correctly overclock my CPU. I'm a complete newbie when it comes to overclocking, but I'd really appreciate your help. Here are some relevant specs:

AsRock P45TS Motherboard
Intel Core2Duo E4500 2.2GHz CPU
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler
Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V

I'm not interested in pushing the CPU to the max, but I think my configuration can handle a little overclocking. Please let me know if there is any additional precautions or steps I should do before overclocking, and include all the details I'd need as I'm a newbie with this.


----------



## greenbrucelee

read this first it will give you a better understanding of what to do. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

you have a decent set up but we could do with knowing your cooling capacity as in how fans etc you have in your case


----------



## Phædrus241

These are instructions I wrote for OCing an E2200, but the E2200 and E4500 are essentially the same thing (E2200 has less cache is all), so it still applies.

--

My method for overclocking these chips is to drop the multi down to x9 and set the FSB to 250. Then increase FSB by 20 and reboot, then check temperatures in the BIOS monitoring section, repeating until boot fails or your idle temperature goes over 40C. When boot does fail set the VCore to 1.40V and continue the process going up by 10 until it fails again. Keep increasing VCore by .25V UP TO 1.50V. Past that you get into the danger zone. But keep going up until you reach your desired clock. You can go up to 1.55V on the VCore, but I don't recommend it.

In the meantime keep your RAM speed at or under 1066MHz and the VDIMM at 1.8V. Also keep checking temperatures; if your idle temp goes over 40C you're probably too hot.

Once you reach your desired clock, boot into Windows and run Prime95 and monitor your temps using CoreTemp or RealTemp. If your load temperature goes over 70C then you've overclocked too high and you need to back off on the voltage and FSB. Same thing if Windows crashes. If Prime95 fails then you'll need to either increase voltage or back off on the FSB until it's stable. And make sure your RAM is at or under 1066MHz.

Once you finally get a clock that's stable for one hour in Prime95 without getting too hot or having a voltage (much) over 1.50V (and NEVER over 1.55V) then you need to let Prime95 run for at least eight hours to ensure stability.

--

You're going to be limited by your cooler, rather than voltage. Get to 2.6-2.8GHz and see what your Prime95 temps are.


----------



## pushkin69

Here are my full specs:
----------------------
Motherboard: AsRock P45TS
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E4500 2.2GHz
CPU Fan: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler (I also use thermal paste)
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V
PC CASE: ATOP Gladiator AT878BK-C ATX Mid Tower (1 x 80mm fan, 1 x 120mm fan)
RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK)
Video Card: ATI Radeon 4800 Video Card


----------



## pushkin69

Before I go and do this, I want to ask.

Currently, the CPU listed above runs with FSB @ 800 MHz. The DDR2 RAM I have installed is capable of 1066 MHz. Does it make sense to overclock my CPU a little to allow for higher FSB, or is there something else I can do?

Please explain in detail, as I am a newbie to overclocking.


----------



## greenbrucelee

have you read the link I gave you? its all explained in there


----------

